# Places to turkey hunt NW Ohio



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm going down south this weekend to hunt but don't want to make it a weekly trip to go after gobblers. Is there any decent places in NW Ohio to turkey hunt? Killdeer Plains maybe?

Thanks in advance


----------



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone? I know it's not the best area in Ohio to turkey hunt


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

